# Adding extra yeast



## daisy (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm having eyesight problems, and I'm wondering what would happen if I unintentionally put in, say, a tablespoon of yeast to my bread mixture, when it should only be a teaspoon?  It hasn't happened yet, but it won't be long!!  Would the bread just keep rising and rising and turn out very fluffy? Or would it be a complete disaster?


----------



## oldcoot (Apr 13, 2004)

When I have deliverately used more  yeast, I found the dough rose faster.  When it reached the aount of rising I wnated, I simply baked the bread, and the result was pretty much the same as with the "normal" amount of yeast.  I suppose your first guess is right - if left to its own devices, it would just keep rising and become very light.


----------

